# Self Portrait of Post Malone



## Bravo Steve

Hello everyone. I just finished a self portrait of an up and coming known hip hop artist named Post Malone. 

Wanted to know what you guys think of my design.😁


----------



## TerryCurley

This is a great drawing Bravo. 

One thing though it's not a 'self' portrait unless you are Post Malone. It's just a portrait. 

I do have one criticism of the portrait, I think the teeth should be lighter, other than that is wonderful.


----------



## leighann

I am curious what medium you are using? I'm artsy dumb about a lot of things. :biggrin:

Looks like watercolor, but also looks digital...I'm so confused:vs_smirk:


----------



## dickhutchings

Yeah, it's very good piece but those teeth, eewwwww!


----------



## just

I think that the teeth are gold teeth.


----------



## dickhutchings

Again, eeewwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Does he really have a mouth full of gold teeth?


----------



## dickhutchings

Never mind. I just saw some photos of him. He looks better in your painting.


----------



## Susan Mulno

dickhutchings said:


> Never mind. I just saw some photos of him. He looks better in your painting.


Dickhutchings, :vs_lol:


----------



## TerryCurley

I just looked up Post Malone too, and he really does have gold teeth. OMG! 

This portrait is really a great and I agree with Dick you made him look a little better than he does in the photos.


----------



## Bravo Steve

TerryCurley said:


> This is a great drawing Bravo.
> 
> One thing though it's not a 'self' portrait unless you are Post Malone. It's just a portrait.
> 
> I do have one criticism of the portrait, I think the teeth should be lighter, other than that is wonderful.


Oh yea lol. Sorry about that. Definitely not a self portrait.


----------



## Bravo Steve

leighann said:


> I am curious what medium you are using? I'm artsy dumb about a lot of things. :biggrin:
> 
> Looks like watercolor, but also looks digital...I'm so confused:vs_smirk:


Its digital😁. It does look watercolor purposely. I got the idea from this movie called "A Scanner Darkly." Its an old movie. If you haven't checked it out, please do. The art in that movie is amazing!!


----------



## Bravo Steve

dickhutchings said:


> Never mind. I just saw some photos of him. He looks better in your painting.


LMBO! You guys are funny. Thank you though. Guess its a good thing that I can better peoples appearances lol.


----------



## leighann

Love that movie!! Haven't seen it in years :vs_smirk:


----------

